# Bear Hunting Cadillac Area



## Born to Hunt

I currently hold 10 points and would like to try a Bear hunt in the Cadillac area has anybody heard of the Nixon s or is there any other guides in the area ???


----------



## srconnell22

Born to Hunt said:


> I currently hold 10 points and would like to try a Bear hunt in the Cadillac area has anybody heard of the Nixon s or is there any other guides in the area ???


Rob & Wade Nixon run a baiting outfit out of Cadillac West. 

I'd suggest a pm to Coyote Dave on this forum, he knows all the bears in that area. I'm sure his knowledge would help you tremendously.


----------



## Born to Hunt

Ok I will do that, i appreciate your help Thank You


----------



## Scott Meats

I wouldn't hunt with anyone BUT Rob Nixon! You've waited 10yrs.,do it right.He also has a Canadian cabin to rent now in your "off" years,to hunt,fish,and quad. Google "Ogas Lake Outfitters". Good luck,I'll be in Canada this fall.


----------



## Scott Meats

Born to hunt,just noticed you are in Muskegon. Stop by Scott Meats on Broadway some day and ask for Craig. tell them you are "the bear hunter". I'll give you a face to face rundown on Rob Nixon.


----------



## target-panic

Scott Meats said:


> I wouldn't hunt with anyone BUT Rob Nixon! You've waited 10yrs.,do it right.


----------



## kstout

I think it might be hard to draw a tag with 10 points. The DNR sight shows there were 150 applicants with 10 points last year and only 60 got tags. That would leave 90 with 11 points for this years drawing, if only these same people apply. So even those with 11 points aren't guaranteed a tag this year.


----------



## TVCJohn

Unless the local DNR bear biologist increases the Baldwin quota this year. That is on my to do list when I talk to him next. I think it worked for 2011 (50 to 70).


----------



## too-tallbowhtr

I am looking for a tag this year and I have 14 points!


----------



## coyote/dave

PM me if you need somebody.............


----------



## mokwa

I have 12. Plan to call Rob soon, then send $. He is the man!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 12970

How many Hunters does Nixon Brothers take each year. I also have 12 points but heard they book up early and with limited tags and having to wait to see if you get one epsecially with many having the number points as mention because many are looking to hunt the Baldwin Unit. 

I am still contemplating whether to apply might do so and just hunt my property in Newaygo County since there is little info on Bear Numbers unless you have someone that knows the areas and has some idea...

Good Luck if you do get a tag...

Newaygo1


----------



## bear whisperer

there is also another guide in the cadillac area with excellent success, contact coyote dave for a reference


----------



## lmholmes11

I've never applied for a bear tag but would like to start getting points. Do you get 1 point per year you apply?


----------



## Luv2hunteup

You can apply for a preference point or receive one when you do not draw for the year. To my knowledge there was only one time that the DNR issued an extra PP in a years time but that was due to an error on their part.


----------



## mark49331

too-tallbowhtr said:


> I am looking for a tag this year and I have 14 points!


Nobody has 14 points going into this years draw!!! You will only have 14 after the draw.. Of course if you have 13 you are guaranteed to hunt this year if you choose and if you have 12 not everybody with 12 will draw!! It's gonna take more points with each passing year and more people switching to baldwin and drummond island units.


----------

